# Trek demo trailer stolen, emptied, then burned



## bvibert (Apr 28, 2014)

Bunch of thieving bastards

http://www.roadbikereview.com/reviews/news-trek-demo-trailer-stolen-emptied-then-burned


----------



## dlague (Apr 28, 2014)

That's crazy!  You would have to know a little about the company/bikes to recognize that this is worth attempting in the first place!  People are getting brazen!


----------



## C-Rex (May 2, 2014)

Seems pretty stupid to me.  I'd imagine it would be hard to sell them, since they definitely have serial numbers and probably other identifying features, without getting caught.  And who would want to keep 36 bikes for themselves? Especially considering they are probably mostly the same, just in different sizes. I mean, you could part them out, ditch most of the frames to get rid of the identifying evidence, and just sell the components.  You could make good money just doing that, but still, seems like a lot of work and risk for whatever the reward.

It's definitely a dick move, but I'm glad it happened to a big company like Trek rather than a smaller manufacturer or local shop, where this would really put a hurt on them. I'm sure it was insured too.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 17, 2014)

Many of the bikes have been recovered and a suspect arrested:

*News Update: $85k in stolen Trek bikes now recovered*

Hopefully the scumbag gets what's coming to him!


----------

